# Toy Poodles and agility



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Tiny dogs can do agility too. There are some things that are going to be a little more difficult (the Aframe is quite large and depending on the weight of the dog, the teeter might be a little more difficult) but some things are easier for little dogs (getting better lines and tighter turns on course). Find a trainer or club in your area and check it out.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

definitely, there's a few toy poodles who do agility here, and they do well!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> definitely, there's a few toy poodles who do agility here, and they do well!!!


Lol, I was going to post that very pic!

Yes, definitely do agility with your toy poodle!


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love that picture! How do I find out about local clubs, or training classes, etc. Are there anybooks you reccomend? I'm not sure where to look.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Here in England, small dogs don't jump more than 12" and shouldn't do this until they have stopped growing. My advice is to give your dog a very good obedience training. Most confident dogs can jump, do A frames, see saws, jumps and tunnels. It is how obedient your dog is that will make it good at agility.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't been having her do jumps this is just what she does when she is running through the house playing. I also have started basic obedience with her and she has no problems here super smart grl!


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

When we started agility, Inca did twice as many jumps as there were on the course - jump the jump - jump for joy in the middle - jump the jump. I was slightly afraid at the speed that she took the see saw and tried to slow it down. That lead to problems with her weight and not being able to get the see saw down to touch the ground. I made a sort of half hoop for the bottom of the stairs, put a treat behind it and got her to stay low through the hoop to get the treat. I used sheets of kitchen paper under dining chairs to help her get used to pushing through collapsed tunnels, children's play tunnels and planks of wood on the floor for her to walk over. At this age as well, you can get them used to running through wings of pretend jumps.


----------

